# Flipper's little Bro



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Above is how this fork should be carved out for a shooter who holds the frame in his right hand. It is only scalloped on one side. A left-holder will scallop on the other side.

Here is the pdf. (attached)


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bill thanks for the PDF, another cool shooter with that stylin Dayhiker look. What did you use to stain it? Cool effect.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Chuck,
It is just water-based (acrylic) ink. Wiped on then wiped off in a minute or two. Over that is spray-on coats of acrylic clear coat.


----------

